
The Ultimate Retaliation: Pranking My Roommate with Targeted Facebook Ads - gist
http://ghostinfluence.com/the-ultimate-retaliation-pranking-my-roommate-with-targeted-facebook-ads/
======
qbrass
This has been posted a few times before if you want to see what people though
of it back then. I think the original is from 2013 or 2014.

------
andrewclunn
I am stealing this idea. So good.

